# Nuevas fotos de Piura!!.



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Fotos de noche de la ciudad de Piura tomadas en el mes de octubre, bueno espero que lo disfruten.
































*La Pola.*































La caja Municipal y la Municipalidad.











*Un Hotel de cuatro estrellas Costa del Sol*











*Otro Hotel de cuatro estrellas los Portales*





















*Calles centricas Piuranas*





















*El BCP*


----------



## **Rape** (Jun 23, 2006)

Que bonito se ve Piura, me gusto las primeras fotos!!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

que bueno ver fotos nuevas de Piura, buen aporte!


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Interesantes fotos, me hacen acordar de mi viaje por Piura, la ciudad me pareció tan agradable y tranquila.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa zona de noche luce bien


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Mas fotos!!

Saga Falabella.




























































Topy Top.











Carsa.











Av. Grau.





















Supermercado Multiplaza.











Ovalo Grau.











Calle Loreto.











Museo Vicus.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Q bonita Piura! se ve atractiva de noche!!! aaah no t demores en poner las de día ps jaja es q Piura aun es medio desconocida para el foro.. pero sin duda una de las mas tranquilas ybonitas del país.

chvr thread.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Gracias Claudia!!, bueno con el pasar de los dìas posteare.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mostras las fotos, Piura luce interesante de noche.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La siempre linda, San Miguel de Piura (La 1ra ciudad de América del Sur)


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

buenas fotos,para mi la ciudad mas ordenada del norte.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

En la noche se ve muy interesante Piura, lo que también sería bueno, como dice claudia, serían fotos de día.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas fotos, se lo dificil que es tomar buenas nocturnas sin que salgan movidas...buen trabajo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonita Piura, aunque ya es hora de que comience la construcción de edificios altos en esa ciudad también.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Luce bonita de noche la ciudad. Me gusto el movimiento en la plaza de armas y la iluminacion en general.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Estuve en Piura...hace muchos pero muchos años !!!*

y la sensación tan agradable de paz,serenidad,sosiego que me trasmitió la ciudad aún lo conservo en la memoria... Estaba por cumplir 14 años y apenas estuve 2 dìas (tengo primos piuranos,los Vallebuona-Worthy) y me encantò recorrer la Avenida Grau,la Plaza de Armas,la ribera (paisaje bucólico por excelencia !!!!),el colegio de mis 5 primos (el San Ignacio de Loyola),el Ovalo Grau...donde habìa un Super Market exactamente donde está éste :








claro que en esa época era "menos moderno"... 
Nunca más pude regresar a Piura...curiosamente tengo a una prima hermana viviendo ahora allá (con su hijo que es poco menor que yo),ellos son limeños..y quizás pueda ir algún día a visitarlos...sinceramente me agradó muchísimo Piura,un lugar que te sientes bien... me alegra verla tan bien cuidada y progresista...y tan colorida !!!..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bonito Piura!!!!!!! me encanta se ve tan pafìcico tan tranquilo.... Muy bonitas las fotos y la segunda y tercera me encantan, me las voy a robar para ponerlas en mi protector de pantalla.

Gracias amigo por postear tu visita a Perù


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Estan muy bonitas tus fotos piurense ! Tomar buenas fotos de noche es un buen reto, y creo que lo has hecho bien. La ciudad me gusta mucho, de porte muy tranquilo y apacible...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

De nuevo gracias por sus comentarios amigos foristas, bueno poco a poco Piura esta creciendo gracias a las inversiones privadas. En la ciudad se nota bastante movimiento comercial. Bueno solo son comentarios que Ripley estaría entrando a Piura, Piensan hacer un nuevo mall en la zona de miraflores. ah en la av. sanchez Cerro estan construyendo una tienda Elecktra.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Supermercado Cossto











Galeria Comercial Plaza Fuerte.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesantes fotos, tomas nuevas... Espero ver tus demas dotos diurnas amigo !


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow qué bonita luce la ciudad de Piura de noche!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> interesantes fotos, tomas nuevas... Espero ver tus demas dotos diurnas amigo !


Mas tarde o mañana las posteo otras nuevas tomas de dìa...


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

SkyPiura,

Sin animos de crear una polemica, te agradezco por tus fotos pero al mismo tiempo te sugiero que ya que tu vives en Piura, tomes fotos de la ciudad que no conocemos. 

Las tomas que muestras son de espacios urbanos bien conocidos. Es facil hacer un Google y encontrar vistas del centro de la ciudad de Piura.

Me pregunto por que no mostrar otras vistas mas alejadas y de otros sectores de la ciudad.

Por ejemplo porque no pides permiso al Banco de Credito de Peru, para que te dejen tomar fotos desde el ultimo piso de su edificio. 

Seria genial no?


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> SkyPiura,
> 
> Sin animos de crear una polemica, te agradezco por tus fotos pero al mismo tiempo te sugiero que ya que tu vives en Piura, tomes fotos de la ciudad que no conocemos.
> 
> ...


PeruanoQuechua!, en el mes de abril he posteado bastantes fotos de Piura no solo del centro de la ciudad como tu dices que son bien conocidas si no de otras zonas de la ciudad, como Miraflores, Urb Los cocos, Grau, El clark, etc. Esta vez he vuelto a postear fotos del centro de la ciudad pero de noche porque jamas aca en el foro hemos visto.
En La ciudad es muy dificil tomar una panoramica, tengo fotos por postear que he tomado desde el Piso 10 de un edificio, pero es dificil que salga una buena panoramica, lo ideal seria desde el Aire.
Saludos!!


----------



## Valmont (Oct 21, 2006)

*ACLARACION*

Los hoteles COSTA DEL SOL y LOS PORTALES son de 3 estrellas, no 4.


----------



## Valmont (Oct 21, 2006)

Podrias tomarle fotos al hotel oro verde o rio verde, un nombre asi.... creo que es el mejor de Piura


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Aclaración.*



Valmont said:


> Los hoteles COSTA DEL SOL y LOS PORTALES son de 3 estrellas, no 4.


Valmont! ahi te mando el link de los hoteles en Piura. El hotel Costa del Sol recien este año fue ascendido de categoría.
Saludos!.

http://www.cceeee.udep.edu.pe/congresocofin/alojamiento.html


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Valmont said:


> Podrias tomarle fotos al hotel oro verde o rio verde, un nombre asi.... creo que es el mejor de Piura


Si claro El Hotel Río Verde es el mejor de Piura su categoría es de 5 estrellas y se ubica en una zona residencial.


----------



## Valmont (Oct 21, 2006)

*otro aclare*

disculpa, pero recalco que el COSTA DEL SOL no tiene 4 estrellas y no ha subido de categoria, se mantiene en 3, puedes consultar con AHORA-Peru o con su misma ficha tecnica en su pagina web.
De otro lado, ningun otro hotel en el norte tiene 5 estrellas aparte de "EL GOLF TRUJILLO".

Una guia de hoteles de un congreso de estudiantes no es fuente confiable amigo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Valmont said:


> disculpa, pero recalco que el COSTA DEL SOL no tiene 4 estrellas y no ha subido de categoria, se mantiene en 3, puedes consultar con AHORA-Peru o con su misma ficha tecnica en su pagina web.
> De otro lado, ningun otro hotel en el norte tiene 5 estrellas aparte de "EL GOLF TRUJILLO".
> 
> Una guia de hoteles de un congreso de estudiantes no es fuente confiable amigo.




creo que hay en piura uno que se llama Oro Verde o Rio Verde, no recuerdo, creo que es de 5 estrellas, no estoy seguro. Ademas, el amigo skypiura no vive en piura, sino en Lima, por lo que supongo se le hace mas dificultoso tratar de mostrar fotos de todas las demas zonas de la ciudad. En todo caso skypiura, en cada viaje que hagas a tu ciduad visita nuevos lugares.....


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me gustaron las primeras fotos. Chevere recorrido.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Valmont said:


> disculpa, pero recalco que el COSTA DEL SOL no tiene 4 estrellas y no ha subido de categoria, se mantiene en 3, puedes consultar con AHORA-Peru o con su misma ficha tecnica en su pagina web.
> De otro lado, ningun otro hotel en el norte tiene 5 estrellas aparte de "EL GOLF TRUJILLO".
> 
> Una guia de hoteles de un congreso de estudiantes no es fuente confiable amigo.


yo tambien tengo entendido que el unico hotel 5 estrellas de las principales 4 ciudades norteñas, es el Hotel el Golf de Trujillo, los demas no pasan de 4 estrellas.

peru info, que es una pagina oficial de turismo en el peru, categoriza hotel 3 estrellas al hotel rio verde.

http://www.peru.info/s_ftossttbusqueda.asp?tb=aloj&ic=1&cl=1&ct=1&ts=1&xdDpto=&consulta=submit&clasif=&txtclasif=Hoteles&txtCateg=Todos&dDpto=Piura&txtCampo=


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

yo conoci Piura a principios de este año, me parecio en general ordena, limpia y tranquila, linda ciudad.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Valmont said:


> disculpa, pero recalco que el COSTA DEL SOL no tiene 4 estrellas y no ha subido de categoria, se mantiene en 3, puedes consultar con AHORA-Peru o con su misma ficha tecnica en su pagina web.
> De otro lado, ningun otro hotel en el norte tiene 5 estrellas aparte de "EL GOLF TRUJILLO".
> 
> Una guia de hoteles de un congreso de estudiantes no es fuente confiable amigo.


Bueno amigo el hotel Costa del Sol recientemente fue ascendido a 4 estrellas eso me percate cuando hice la toma; bueno las paginas web siempren tardan en actualizarlas.
Saludos!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> creo que hay en piura uno que se llama Oro Verde o Rio Verde, no recuerdo, creo que es de 5 estrellas, no estoy seguro. Ademas, el amigo skypiura no vive en piura, sino en Lima, por lo que supongo se le hace mas dificultoso tratar de mostrar fotos de todas las demas zonas de la ciudad. *En todo caso skypiura, en cada viaje que hagas a tu ciduad visita nuevos lugares*.....


Si Skyperu tengo otras tomas hoy posteo de otros lugares...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Toma de otra zona Residencial - San Eduardo.*





















*La Camara de Comercio de Piura.*

































































































*Av. Ramon Mugica donde se encuentra la Universidad de Piura(UDEP).*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Alaaa que tal zona muy chevere


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Piura parece ser super dinamica de noche, ademas esas zonas residenciales se ven muy bien como que tienen mayor personalidad co esas palmeras, el sol y esos colores de las casas, a mi gusto piura tiene las mejores zonas residenciales del norte solo comprarables con Trujillo.


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Esta zona no esta al costado de la UDEP???


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

la ciudad se ve muy organizada.Las palmeras le dan un ambiente diferente a las tipicas ciudades peruanas,hasta la arquitectura de las casas es diferente.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonito Piura, realmente una ciudad que tiene mucho potencial, ojalá se aprovechara más.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Germinal said:


> Esta zona no esta al costado de la UDEP???


Si las fotos pertenecen a la Urbanizaciòn San Eduardo.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

una mototaxi en una zona residencial :lol: :lol: :lol: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

elmiocid said:


> una mototaxi en una zona residencial :lol: :lol: :lol: :nuts: :nuts:


Eso es normal en Piura, ellos tienen sus mototaxis y nosotros, en Trujillo, estamos infestados de taxis amarillos que causan igual o mayor desorden que los mototaxis en Piura. Particularidades de cada ciudad.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

perupd said:


> Eso es normal en Piura, ellos tienen sus mototaxis y nosotros, en Trujillo, estamos infestados de taxis amarillos que causan igual o mayor desorden que los mototaxis en Piura. Particularidades de cada ciudad.


Asi es, lo mismo pasa en Chiclayo, la Urb Santa Victoria (residencial) es el paso preferido y hasta obligatorio de los mototaxis que van del dist la victoria al centro y es de lo mas normal.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

agradable esa zona residencial, muy bonita y tranquila ... estan chvres tus fotos nocturnas  tengo unas ganas de conocer Piura


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

elmiocid said:


> *una mototaxi en una zona residencial*
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :nuts: :nuts:
> 
> 
> Bueno en las zonas residenciales de Piura no se ve mucho mototaxi, es bien raro ver y tampoco circulan por el centro de la ciudad esta prohibido. Pero en las otras zonas si hay bastante.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

no importa la ciudad con o sin mototaxis se ve muy bien,mejor urbanizada que ciudades de mayor poblacion.lo que mas me gusta es que puedes ver los jardines de adelante de las casas,normalmente las casas en Peru tienen una pared que tapa todo.No roban tanto en Piura o que?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Yo creo q tus fotos de día las deberias poner en otro thread para q las aprecien mas foristas.

Chvr el thread


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

yo pienso que las mototaxis deben ser de gran utilidad en una ciudad con temperaturas tan altas como Piura , te imaginas viajar en un auto a 35 C, que feo ....


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> Yo creo q tus fotos de día las deberias poner en otro thread para q las aprecien mas foristas.
> 
> Chvr el thread


Bueno tienes razon pero prefiero dejarlas en ese thread


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> yo pienso que las mototaxis deben ser de gran utilidad en una ciudad con temperaturas tan altas como Piura , te imaginas viajar en un auto a 35 C, que feo ....


exacto, andar en mototaxi en las muy norteñas tumbes o piura es muy comodo y fresquisimo !


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy Linda Se Ve Piura, Me Gustó Mucho El Centro De La Ciudad Cuando Pasé Por Ahí En El 2003... Pero Solo Fue De Día, No Llegué A Ver La Ciudad De Noche... Felicitaciones Por El Thread.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

Piura está re linda, recomendación clabeado subterraneo!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Es dificil hacer buenas tomas panorámicas de la ciudad, Estas tomas son parte este y centro de la ciudad. Y la parte norte donde estan las zonas resindeciales no he podido tomarlas por la dificil geografía de la ciudad.

Las cuatro Primeras fueron tomadas desde un edificio de la av. Sanchez Cerro; plan 6pm por eso no están nitidas.











Miraflores.





















El Hospital Cayetano Heredia - Miraflores











A partir de estas fueron tomadas desde la azotea de la Municipalidad de Piura.

Panoramica de la Plaza de Armas.






























Un Pasaje.































Vista panorámica del Hotel los Portales.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

^^ Se ve bastante verde... excelente!!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Desde arriba la ciudad es una de las mas ordenadas.Poco ladrillo y mucho verdor superando a ciudades de mayor poblacion.Bien por Piura un secreto escondido.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Tus panoramicas estan muy bonitas piurense........ A mi en particular me han gustado, buen trabajo !


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Tus panoramicas estan muy bonitas piurense........ A mi en particular me han gustado, buen trabajo !


Gracias trujillense!  hice lo que se podia, bueno lo que prometo lo cumplo, bueno para todos los foristas Piura era una ciudad desconocida y espero que con esto tengan mas referencias sobre la Ciudad.


----------

